# Sorry for the emails



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry for the recent insane email flood. I was trying to send that to one member and ended up sending it to everyone. It also seemed to go out about 7 times. My apologies to everyone.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha, only got me 3 times, gave me an opportunity to e-mail a "hello" to Skydigger.....I'd say it was a positive spam...lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Ha, only got me 3 times, gave me an opportunity to e-mail a "hello" to Skydigger.....I'd say it was a positive spam...lol
> cheers
> RIFF


He is going to be the most popular person on this forum for a few weeks. My apologies to him especially.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

So Skydigger doesn't need to speak with me about a guitar compressor?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

geckodog said:


> So Skydigger doesn't need to speak with me about a guitar compressor?


He was actually trying to hook up with "pitchshifter"


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

geckodog said:


> So Skydigger doesn't need to speak with me about a guitar compressor?



Or me either?

Darn I though the word had gotten around that I knew everything and people were starting to request an audience :smile:

BTW Although I keep one on my board it never gets used cause' I've just never had any real world success with them (but I'm sure I could have made something up).


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Your problem helped correct mine. Thanks folks at GC.:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

MaxWedge said:


> Your problem helped correct mine. Thanks folks at GC.:banana:


Your welcome.... and... welcome back!!


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

well... skydigger is going to have a full inbox because I know I responded asking what was up haha.

sorry.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tell me about it. I have gotten hundreds of emails here asking whats up. What a giant boner.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess i should of read this thread before i emailed Skydigger...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ditto, should have read this first before emailing Skydigger. Oh well...

Imagine his inbox!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I recieved 7. But its great to keep in touch with everyone. thanks for keeping this a tight community. Im still waiting for a reply from Skydigger!!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tell me about it. I have gotten hundreds of emails here asking whats up. What a giant boner.


You said giant boner.


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

I was thinking, wow I'm important now, someone love me...lol


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I received 3 e-mails so it wasn't as bad as others. :smile: Lucky thing I checked here first before replying to Skydigger. Mistakes happen, don't worry about it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tell me about it. I have gotten hundreds of emails here asking whats up. What a giant boner.


Gee that's just like the other spam I get too you guys sell out? :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Seven E-mails here. :banana: Ooops....... I should have looked for this thread before I sent along a message to Skydigger as it seemed kinda weird.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## kvimbo (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello, from far Bulgaria (in south-east Europe) !
I also received e-mail from the admin1, about *skydigger* searching contact with me , and was astonished...
Now I see the reason, and this led me to make my first post to the forum!

*Hello, to everyone! *​My name is Tony Manov, I am radio-electronics engineer and work with musicians for more than 30 years. My field is electro-acoustics - design, measurement and service. Member of the Audio Engineering Society, Dipl.Eng, M.Sc .
I live in the Capital Sofia.

Glad to be member here !


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I got nothing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geek said:


> I got nothing.


You most likely checked off "do not receive messages from admin" in your profile. That is an option. We don't send out too many emails to the members but you might miss some spot contests, unless you are on all the time.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

so you are saying that i'am not populer. well back to the guitar room for me lmho


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL!

HI EVERYBODY!!!

I just responded to 50 members and informed them that Admin made a mistake...

I am just trying to get a hold of Pitchshifter regarding his GoudieFX Compressor...

I'll say this much, you sure are a polite group of guitar junkies...

Have a nice day!

Skydigger


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel ripped off, I only got the e-mail once....:smile:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

kvimbo said:


> Hello, from far Bulgaria (in south-east Europe) !
> I also received e-mail from the admin1, about *skydigger* searching contact with me , and was astonished...
> Now I see the reason, and this led me to make my first post to the forum!
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome!  Good to know that we interess people from other contry!
By the way, I receive it 7 times and I was a little confused by the fact that I never own a compressor!


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

It's good to bring other countries into the mix...

I found it a little strange that several people have PM'd me and they have never posted here.

I wonder how many members got emails???

I'm trying to respond to everyone who makes an effort to contact me, but I'm getting a little tired.

I think I need some beer....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It would have been over 2000


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It would have been over 2000


OUCH!


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2006)

Brought me back :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I'm trying to respond to everyone who makes an effort to contact me, but I'm getting a little tired.
> 
> I think I need some beer....







> It would have been over 2000


Whew! That's alot of beer LOL

Well, the email worked to my advantage.... as soon as I got the message I had to go find out what a compressor was! I learned something new today. :smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You most likely checked off "do not receive messages from admin" in your profile. That is an option. We don't send out too many emails to the members but you might miss some spot contests, unless you are on all the time.


LOL, nope!

I forgot what email I registered with. I just checked my account at the place I design for and there they were, all seven 

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Greenbacker said:


> You said giant boner.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I just replied to Skydigger too (sorry dude!), and to Admin.
Of course I found this thread afterwards...


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> I just replied to Skydigger too (sorry dude!), and to Admin.
> Of course I found this thread afterwards...


No problem. the whole thing is pretty funny actually.

I'm going to keep bumping this thread for the next couple of days until things die down a bit.

Yesterday was mad. So far today I only received about 10 emails and 7 PM's so I think this will die quickly...

Still no word from the guy I'm looking for though LOL!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Ya can't be too rich, too thin ...or have too many compressors!!!!

Andy


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get a compressor???.........:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

All 7. But I never check my email so I only found out now.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

and here I was getting excited that somebody wanted to talk to me about my compressor


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw man. I got one... I was kinda excited. 

Despite the fact that I hate / do not own / never intend to get a compressor.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Should have checked here before I emailed the admin, sorry 'bout that. I was thinking of emailing the appology, but then I thought that wouldn't make things any easier, having to read another one.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Skydigger...just think...if you got a buck with each e-mail you'd have somethin shiny on order today....and you thought no one liked you....lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Skydigger...just think...if you got a buck with each e-mail you'd have somethin shiny on order today....and you thought no one liked you....lol
> cheers
> RIFF


LOL!

I'm not sure if Admin was receiving hate mail about me or not...

Everyone who contacted me was nice enough.

I'm still receiving a few messages from people who've never even posted here. Only 4 today...


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was quite confused. I have no idea what to do or how to use a compressor 

But it did bring me back to this forum, and I do think I'm gonna post a lot more regularly here. So positive things are coming out of this


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Skydigger...sorry, just read my e-mails. You know, I don't have a compressor for my rig anymore, but your e-mail got me thinking again....:food-smiley-004:


----------

